# What kind of people actually buy photography online



## TotallyBokeh (Sep 17, 2011)

removed


----------



## seandenniel (Sep 18, 2011)

The fashionist people is the one who most buying photography..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

Now we'll never know!


----------

